# 2015 Chevy Cruze jerks and turns off when coming to a stop



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is the check engine light on and any codes stored? Auto parts stores will read CEL codes for free.

More info - 1.4 turbo (LT, LTZ, Eco), or 1.8L non-turbo (LS - no badge on trunk)?


----------



## Jmorozco95 (Nov 21, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> Is the check engine light on and any codes stored? Auto parts stores will read CEL codes for free.
> 
> More info - 1.4 turbo (LT, LTZ, Eco), or 1.8L non-turbo (LS - no badge on trunk)?


Actually, my check engine light just turned on earlier today. I don't think there is any code on it?

And it's a non-turbo


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jmorozco95 said:


> Actually, my check engine light just turned on earlier today. I don't think there is any code on it?
> 
> And it's a non-turbo


There will be codes stored in the computer that can be read with an OBD2 scan tool. 

Getting those codes will greatly help us troubleshoot here.

Don't trust what the parts store guys say IS the issue - especially if you see codes for O2 sensors, etc. The sensors help diagnose a problem, but they are usually NOT the root issue on these cars.


----------



## Jmorozco95 (Nov 21, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> There will be codes stored in the computer that can be read with an OBD2 scan tool.
> 
> Getting those codes will greatly help us troubleshoot here.
> 
> Don't trust what the parts store guys say IS the issue - especially if you see codes for O2 sensors, etc. The sensors help diagnose a problem, but they are usually NOT the root issue on these cars.


That's hilarious, it was the O2 sensors that were the original diagnostics from the code reader at AutoZone. 

Going on reddit, ppl have described this consisten issue as the ignition coil and spark plugs needing to be replaced. Does this seem to be a common issue among Cruze's?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Turbo? Check for boost leaks. And yes, for sure get an OBD2 bluetooth interface,. They are dirt cheap for the power they have (especially compared to how they are now if you were to get one back in the day).


----------



## Sueq (Dec 8, 2019)

This is a known issue that the dealer FINALLY has a recall on. I had to replace my cam shaft cover to fix the issue. Cannot believe it is happening again! I hv put a lot of highway miles on it since I did the repair but smh! Thankfully I can take it in this time. I like to buy American but...frustrating!


----------

